# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  June Sarpong's brother *triggers*

## rose

*Suicide Triggers*

Interview with June Sarpong about the death of her brother last year.


http://www.itv.com/news/2016-01-07/j...n-loose-women/

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## rose

What she said about her brother really stuck out to me.
_
"He was such a kind human being who just loved people and who treated everybody the same and was the life and soul of the party and whenever you had a problem, he was the guy you'd turn to."_

How many people here are described in a similar way.....

----------


## Suzi

I shudder to think.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I saw it when it was shown, it was very hard to watch as she was so upset.

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I didn't like the way Jane Moore came at her with that question that I thought came from a nasty place. That was when June got really upset.

----------


## purplefan

I remember my first suicide attempt. I had it all planned out and was going through with it i did not feel any of those feelings she described. I just remember feeling relieved that it was going to be over soon. When it did not happen, i felt relieved and had to have a couple of days to think things through.

----------


## S deleted

ii dunno if I agree with her comment about shifting the pain to loved ones. Yes maybe they will feel the loss of someone they care about but that isn't close to the turmoil a person who takes there life is feeling. Whether the thoughts behind those feelings are justified or not it doesn't make the pain any less.

----------

